# Noob and advice on EV charger



## chiefjonny (Jan 9, 2022)

Scratch the above folks, I am back to the drawing board here, looks like I need to make sure all conductors are disconnected at source so type A to the charger is required.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

If it’s for the future just run the wires to a jbox from the main panel off a breaker 60a should cover you and let the next guy handle it


----------



## chiefjonny (Jan 9, 2022)

Slay301 said:


> If it’s for the future just run the wires to a jbox from the main panel off a breaker 60a should cover you and let the next guy handle it


Can't really do that as it will be me when I install 2nd charger for wife's car!

Anyway just going to buy the above Type A CU as and replace 2 ways suitable 40A Type a RCD, looping the incomer, like a split load board would, just going straight to ev charger rather than utilising a neutral bar, thoughts??



I was over thinking it after looking at current EV install I realised pretty quickly I was trying to over design it.


----------



## chiefjonny (Jan 9, 2022)

Slay301 said:


> @Admin seems like a diy post


Not really I am a member of the IET, specialise in Automation and SCADA, have spent the last 5 years in a design engineering role for those systems with a major utility, qualified electrically just not to 18th and have never been a house sparky. Yes I want to do the work myself but, wanted to ask advice of others that do domestic electrics daily, maybe invoke a discussion and or opinions, however I am competant electrically and hold HV authorisations and in Scotland I could essentially get the work signed off under a building warrant with proof of those qualifications so, can we leave it in this section ?

@Admin I am interested in those that have 18th edition qualifications and what they think of the potential setup, if all I'm going to get is I am an average DIYer then I would prefer not to hear it but suppose it comes with the territory, maybe I should ask if they qualified to switch on an 33/11kV network, see what the answer is 🥱🥱


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Any one can throw the switch


----------



## chiefjonny (Jan 9, 2022)

Slay301 said:


> Any one can throw the switch


Aye OK 👍 move me to the DIY section if you want ..... and thanks for the strong advice you gave


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I have reopened the thread. Although OP is asking questions regarding his own electrical they are permitted to post here due to the credentials that they hold IMHO.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Slay301 said:


> @Admin seems like a diy post


lmao you have no idea. That's like calling pauleng a walmart trolley wally.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

gpop said:


> lmao you have no idea. That's like calling pauleng a walmart trolley wally.


I thought one of the benefits of being an electrician was free reign to gouge at each other? It’s all in fun. 

When I saw the Union Jack I wasn’t in favor of him staying because of the War of 1812 thing, but he said he’s a Scotsman so I say he stays.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> I thought one of the benefits of being an electrician was free reign to gouge at each other? It’s all in fun.
> 
> When I saw the Union Jack I wasn’t in favor of him staying because of the War of 1812 thing, but he said he’s a Scotsman so I say he stays.


That’s what I say if we can’t mess
With each other wtf is the point any more I’ll go hang out at diy then


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> I thought one of the benefits of being an electrician was free reign to gouge at each other? It’s all in fun.
> 
> When I saw the Union Jack I wasn’t in favor of him staying because of the War of 1812 thing, but he said he’s a Scotsman so I say he stays.



You just like men in skirts....its ok you can admit it electricians don't judge.


----------



## chiefjonny (Jan 9, 2022)

It's fine I'm over it poke fun at me, just threw ma toys out the pram because he mentioned DIY!!!

To be fair, he has a point I'm not a hoose spark, however if you do need a SCADA system that will control your 33/11kV network, I am probably your man 

Toys are back in !!


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

gpop said:


> You just like men in skirts....its ok you can admit it electricians don't judge.


Some of them trannys u can’t tell just saying would it be horrible idk


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

gpop said:


> You just like men in skirts....its ok you can admit it electricians don't judge.


It’s a kilt you pasty Englishman. And if it’s a 20 cal. rated kilt, the safety guy should be fine with it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

460 Delta said:


> It’s a kilt you pasty Englishman. And if it’s a 20 cal. rated kilt, the safety guy should be fine with it.


LOL


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

chiefjonny said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is an introduction and an ask for advice, I am qualified to HND in Electronics and Electrical Engineering but not a sparky to trade so need some advice re the design of a new garage install that needs to future proof for an EV.
> 
> ...


Welcome
First let me say we don't have many UK people on the forum anymore even though there is a section. So if you need code/local materials information you may not find it here. As for electrical knowledge the crew on here can't be beat.

Cowboy


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

just the cowboy said:


> Welcome
> First let me say we don't have many UK people on the forum anymore even though there is a section. So if you need code/local materials information you may not find it here. As for electrical knowledge the crew on here can't be beat.
> 
> Cowboy


He needs a full eicr, period


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> Welcome
> First let me say we don't have many UK people on the forum anymore even though there is a section. So if you need code/local materials information you may not find it here. As for electrical knowledge the crew on here can't be beat.
> 
> Cowboy


Cowboy is right, the theory here, and it’s real world application cannot be beaten. Where it may get soft is in the British system of doing things according to code. We have several NEC and CEC gurus, but overseas methods and codes are, well, foreign to most of us.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

460 Delta said:


> Cowboy is right, the theory here, and it’s real world application cannot be beaten. Where it may get soft is in the British system of doing things according to code. We have several NEC and CEC gurus, but overseas methods and codes are, well, foreign to most of us.


it wont matter, its too strict there, he needs someone with the eicr to do this work otherwise hes looking at HUGE penalties, which he knows


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Majewski said:


> it wont matter, its too strict there, he needs someone with the eicr to do this work otherwise hes looking at HUGE penalties, which he knows


PeterD would’ve smirked at that requirement.


----------

